
Brazil’s Democracy to Suffer Grievous Blow Today - nomoba
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/11/brazils-democracy-to-suffer-grievous-blow-today-as-unelectable-corrupt-neoliberal-is-installed/
======
mc32
Great, don't blame graft and corruption by the last two governments, PRE-blame
someone who has not yet had one day in power. Please, go ahead and deflect and
ignore the deepseated problems which have brought about this crisis in the
first place.

------
_dominic
Can someone please tell me why are they calling it a coup? isn't impeachment
in the constitution and hasn't the Supreme Court allowed those proceedings to
continue.

~~~
lucashn
It is not a coup, this is allowed by the constitution and has the avail from
the supreme court. I'm Brazilian, and only the worker's party and their
followers call it a coup. The majority of the people want the removal of the
current president due to its inability to run the country.

------
mhkool
I live in Brazil for 9 years and followed the coup closely and unfortunately
the analysis of Glenn Greenwald is 100% accurate.

~~~
bubuga
Calling Dilma Rousseff's impeachment a coup is more than enough to acknowledge
that the analysis lacks any semblance accuracy and boils down to partisan
rhetoric.

If both houses of the national congress of Brazil, whose members were
democratically elected and represent the people of that nation, support and
greenlight the impeachment process based on widely known corruption charges,
and if Dilma Rousseff's government fails to secure minimal backing among all
elected representatives to cancel the impeachment process (she only needed 1/3
of the votes), it is patently obvious that this is the democratic process
working as expected, and as specified in Brazil's constitution.

